# Black and Tan?



## floorpoop (Jul 29, 2013)

Sable or B&T? - Imgur

Click the above album to see several pictures from newest to oldest.
Im not sure what color she is.


Thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

patterned sable


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

fading pigment on a black and tan. Sable pups tend to darken with age . look at the pup picture , that is where he is at his darkest and then starts to lighten .

do you know who sire and dam were --- and they were ?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Faded black and tan with a light undercoat that shows through and makes it appear as if the fur is ticked, not likely a sable although I can see where the adult pictures make it seem like that. The picture as a pup makes it look obviously black and tan

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## floorpoop (Jul 29, 2013)

carmspack said:


> fading pigment on a black and tan. Sable pups tend to darken with age . look at the pup picture , that is where he is at his darkest and then starts to lighten .
> 
> do you know who sire and dam were --- and they were ?


Sire is black/tan dam is red/tan according to pedigree.

Maternal grandparents are both black/tan. 
Paternal grandparents it's black/tan and sbl.

The other puppies in her litter appeared to be black/tan mostly black. 
She was the lightest and they labeled her "tan head" 

Not sure if any if that is helpful or not lol.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure why you are confused..this pup even as a puppy was blk/tan..if she was a sable she would have gained her black as she grew. Now her blk is fading into more tan..it's very common as blk/tan gsd's get older


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is very helpful "Sire is black/tan dam is red/tan according to pedigree.

Maternal grandparents are both black/tan. 
Paternal grandparents it's black/tan and sbl."

if sire and dam are black and tan then this pup can NOT be sable. 

chances are that one of the grandparents said to be sable was in fact a faded black and tan. It doesn't matter , because sire or dam , an immediate ancestor has to be sable as sable does not perform as a recessive gene.


----------



## floorpoop (Jul 29, 2013)

carmspack said:


> if sire and dam are black and tan then this pup can NOT be sable.
> 
> chances are that one of the grandparents said to be sable was in fact a faded black and tan. It doesn't matter , because sire or dam , an immediate ancestor has to be sable as sable does not perform as a recessive gene.



Im actually looking at the pedigree right now and it appears that father did in fact have a tree with at least one parent from each litter being SBL.


Thanks for the help, this makes much more sense now.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

can you post the pedigree?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Faded black and tan. The puppy photos leave no doubt of that as a sable pup, even a patterned sable, would have looked completely different when young.

Even if the sire had sable relatives, it doesn't matter. Sable is genetically dominant so it cannot remain hidden. In order for a dog to be sable, there *must* be at least one sable parent.


----------



## floorpoop (Jul 29, 2013)

carmspack said:


> can you post the pedigree?


The copies I have are print outs, so afraid not. (Unless I scan at some point.)


----------

